# Clarocet?



## work_in_progress (May 16, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of this pill? Or taken it themselves? 
I've been feeling really desperate for some relief from my SA/Depression, but i only want to take psych meds as a last resort. Clarocet is supposedly a combination of 17 different herbs & complexes that in clinical trials have helped 8 out of 10 people, but i'd love to hear some firsthand experiences. I can't find that much on the web about it. anyyyyyyyy help would be appreciated. :thanks


----------



## work_in_progress (May 16, 2005)

ahh, thank you! i spose i shoulda looked around the forum a bit more. :fall


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

clarocet has a website
the problem with all SA meds, both prescription and herbal, is a very high placebo effect, said by the drug companies to be 30% but by some psychs specialising in anxiety to be closer to 50%
I dont think any herbal stuff, including valerian, has been shown effective by double blind placebo trials
however for some SA sufferers the placebo effect can heal them......


----------



## NewHope25 (May 11, 2005)

*I take it*

I have been taking Clarocet for almost a year now and I think it really does work! I take the extended time release tablets that work up to 12 hours. I have noticed that I am more relaxed and because I'm relaxed more I am able to face those social situations head on and gain confidence. I still get anxious sometimes but it is MUCH better than I was a year ago! Also I ran out and haven't taken it for a week but haven't been in any relapses of my SA so I know it's not habit forming. Let me know if you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bringing a topic back from the dead does Clarocet work for sa and can I get the supplement at a pharmacy?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bumpiy bump


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

triple bump


----------

